# 2 horses need a new home ASAP



## Gini (Dec 7, 2007)

There is some kind of boundary dispute, and the new neighbor wants the minis out of there. On 2 seperate occasions the owner has found rat poison in the minis yard, and now feels he needs ot get them out of there for their safety as soon as possible. He really wants them to stay together to a good home, and is not looking for money. He is giving them away. They're not really hooked up to the mini community so are at a loss about what to do. I can't take them.

I know these geldings have been loved and cared for. Shadow is the gelding purchased from me, and I'm pretty sure he would have stayed under 34". He's black, AMHR reg. The other gelding is Stormy and I know he's taller than Shadow, but I don't know how tall. I think he's black too.

The owners just got the pictures to me. *They are very worried* and since the horses have been together from babies they want them to be together wherever they go! They are in Franklin WI and the owners would like them to be in the area. They would occasionally like to visit them I'm sure. What a heartache for these owners!!!!

These are not CMHR rescues....

Can anyone in the Wisconsin area help these horses out of this situation?????

Please pm me for the phone # if you can give these guys a permanent home together!!

This is Shadow born 7-2-1996







This is Stormy born 4-9-1995






The picture of both boys together.


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Dec 7, 2007)

Very cute boys but I'm not in Wisconsin, I sure hope somewhere close to these nice folks can help so they can continue to visit their fur-kids!!!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Dec 7, 2007)

What cute little ones. Keeping fingers crossed that someone in Wisconsin can find room for them in their barn and in their hearts.


----------



## Gini (Dec 7, 2007)

Let's hope a home comes forward for these guys!!

Gini


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Dec 8, 2007)

Gini - maybe put this on the main page? Maybe you'll hit more folks. That situation sounds so scary! I would be packing my bags!!

Mean people really stink!


----------



## Gini (Dec 9, 2007)

Reijel's Mom said:


> Gini - maybe put this on the main page? Maybe you'll hit more folks. That situation sounds so scary! I would be packing my bags!!
> 
> Mean people really stink!



Thank you for the suggestion!!! Done! I'm hoping a home comes up for these guys before it's too late!!!!!


----------



## shortymisty (Dec 9, 2007)

As usual they are in Wisconsin, I'm in North Carolina but can take them, it's the transport that always makes it so difficult.


----------

